

Can we all agree this AOL/Verizon deal is batshit insane? - techdog
http://pando.com/2015/05/12/can-we-all-admit-the-justifications-for-this-aolverizon-deal-are-batshit-insane/

======
trimble-alum
It _does_ make sense:

[http://www.theverge.com/2014/5/16/5724952/companies-that-
hat...](http://www.theverge.com/2014/5/16/5724952/companies-that-hate-net-
neutrality-spend-more-than-supporters)

[http://www.opensecrets.org/news/2015/05/the-aol-verizon-
merg...](http://www.opensecrets.org/news/2015/05/the-aol-verizon-merger-and-
net-neutrality/)

